# Whole home speakers-OSD, Polk or recommendations



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been looking into some speakers for my whole home 2nd zone and wondered if anyone has ever used Outdoor Speaker Depot speakers? From the research I've done they are apparently pretty much replicas of other popular speakers (which I'm fine with). They cost about 1/2 to 2/3 of speakers that they claim to be comparable to. Has anyone ever used them? 

I am looking at Polk RC60i and RC80i speakers for my house. They can be found anywhere from $90+ for the 60s and $125 for the 80s but if the OSD speakers perform well for 2/3rds the price I don't mind going with them. 

And I am open to other recommendations. They will be relatively low power, casual listening speakers.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you are looking for some in-ceiling, then look at Snell
On closeout pricing, and brand new.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-inch-coax-Direct-Power-waveguide-Each/1.html

If you want budget-friendly decent speakers
HTD
http://www.htd.com/Products/multi-purpose


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Jim brings up some fantastic ideas. I would also check out Newegg as they have some simply stunning prices on Speakers. Massive discounts including selling the $600 Klipsch Icon W14's for $199.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

lucky53s said:


> I've been looking into some speakers for my whole home 2nd zone and wondered if anyone has ever used Outdoor Speaker Depot speakers?


I did a review on one of their subwoofers and found them to be great folks to work with. I can't say for sure how their speakers sound but the sub was certainly a bargain, and the support was first rate.


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

Z-

I will look into both of those that you listed. I always forget to look at A4L. My normal places are Newegg, Crutchfield and Onecall. Sometimes Vanns.

JJ-

These will be for in-ceiling speakers only. I want to put them in bedrooms and formal areas so I want them as invisible as possible.

Jman-

Thanks for that. I am hoping someone will chime in with how they sounded when compared. But I am still in the market for a sub.....


----------



## Mattcc22 (Dec 21, 2010)

Monoprice also has a line of in wall and in ceiling speakers. I bought some of their in ceiling speakers but haven't got around to installing them yet so I can't comment. A friend has some installed as surrounds and loves them. Said they sound better than some Boston acoustics he had before. They go on sale ever so often. I got my pair of 6.5" in ceiling speakers for $30 on sale about 2 months ago.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I was looking at adding some and these Jamo's look pretty nice. Few available on Amazon yet for $65/pair here: http://www.amazon.com/Jamo-6-5CS-Ceiling-Surround-Theater/dp/B0010CY3JG/ref=sr_1_27?ie=UTF8&qid=1334250448&sr=8-27

There are 12 pairs left. Post back with what you decide and how they work for you.

JD


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lucky53s said:


> Z-
> 
> I will look into both of those that you listed. I always forget to look at A4L. My normal places are Newegg, Crutchfield and Onecall. Sometimes Vanns.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I should have been more clear. I brought up the Klipschs as an example of just how many amazing deals they have. Certainly worth checking out Newegg to see if they have anything that might work for you.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

JJ-

I agree. I got Polk Monitor 30s and 40s and a Series II center for just around $325 on Newegg. If I can get a sub around $200 or less I will have my 5.1 system for around $500. that was my original goal.


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> If you are looking for some in-ceiling, then look at Snell
> On closeout pricing, and brand new.
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-inch-coax-Direct-Power-waveguide-Each/1.html
> 
> http://www.htd.com/Products/multi-purpose


What is a Coax "Direct Power" speaker? I see the back of the Polks and there is a red and black hookup. Any moron could wire that one. I can't find a pic of the Snell from the back. Do they hook up differently? I am prewired with 14 g speaker wire. Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

lucky53s said:


> What is a Coax "Direct Power" speaker? I see the back of the Polks and there is a red and black hookup. Any moron could wire that one. I can't find a pic of the Snell from the back. Do they hook up differently? I am prewired with 14 g speaker wire. Forgive my ignorance.


To keep it simple, the tweeter is placed around the center of the woofer,
and their angled waveguide is used for their radiation beam pattern.

"This design feature alone surpasses all other round flush-mount speakers. The “Directed Power” tweeter gives near constant beam width over a much wider range of frequencies than “pivoting eye socket” tweeters. By aiming it at a 20 degree angle we can direct the energy toward the listening position and assure clarity and imaging that is remarkable for an in-ceiling speaker."

Snell was a high-end speaker company.
http://www.snellacoustics.com/

This is the instruction manual - the speakers are the same. All you do
is the regular positive and negative hook up.
http://www.snellacoustics.com/AMC650-680r-1.pdf


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> Snell was a high-end speaker company.
> http://www.snellacoustics.com/


Was?

So basically, better sound for only $10 more a pair compared to the Polks from Amazon?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

lucky53s said:


> Was?
> 
> So basically, better sound for only $10 more a pair compared to the Polks from Amazon?


I would hands down choose the Snell.

D&M shut Snell down and decided to stay with the Boston line, who are more main stream.
It was a business decision, sign of the times - D&M is not loyal to high end companies.

Some of the Snell sound is still alive for now, with Outlaw Audio


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Jim Z's HTD recommendation is a good one if you're on a budget. My buddy has their budget friendly in-wall speakers for his rears and they're pretty fantastic for their price. They send you directions for a proper install as well, which is really nice.


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

TheLaw612 said:


> Jim Z's HTD recommendation is a good one if you're on a budget. My buddy has their budget friendly in-wall speakers for his rears and they're pretty fantastic for their price. They send you directions for a proper install as well, which is really nice.


It's not so much that I'm on a budget as I just have very simple needs. I want ambient music. Think department store Muzak and that is what I'm looking for. It HTD gets me there, then that is what I'll order.


----------

